# calling glock



## stil tryn (Nov 14, 2007)

I just tried calling glock in smyrna ga many times, got the same number from their website, switchboard.com and the 411 operator. the number given was 770-432 1202. also got 2 other numbers from the 411 operator which were 770-431-8268 and 770-805-4232. In every attempt the automated response was that either the area code or number was incorrect. Anyone have any ideas of what the problem may be or how to contact their customer service.

Thanks !


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the number from their web site: 770 - 432 1202

http://www.glock.com/english/index_contact.htm


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I just called this number right now 7704321202 and got connected no problem.


----------



## stil tryn (Nov 14, 2007)

OK I got thru to them. As expected the problem was me.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Even if you leave a message, someone will call you back. Glock customer service is great!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If you feel this recording in error, please hang up and try your call again. Please remember to first dial a one or a zero for all long distance calls!


----------

